

For The Win, At the Berkeley CSUA Hackathon - malouie
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/marissa-louie/for-the-win-at-the-berkel_b_844749.html

======
malouie
I posted this coverage of the CSUA Hackathon on Huffington Post today. Feel
free to take a look at what the 10 student teams hacked on.

